# Cual o cuales han sido sus mascotas mas queridas?



## Imzas (Ago 17, 2010)

La mayoría de nosotros ha estado acompañado en por lo menos parte de su vida con un animalito (no me refiero a sus parejas por si acaso, aunque algunas usan epítetos de mascotas para referirse a ellas, ej mi osito, mi ardillita, etc).
Ojala compartan su experiencia, por ejemplo vi que el rey Julien tiene un conejito, y al parecer lo quiere mucho como yo quise al mio .
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 17, 2010)

Mi unica mascota fue y será el soldador, cualquier animal que esté conmigo y no sepa alimentarse por sus propios medios de seguro palma en 2 semanas. 

Saludos

PD: Paso 10+ horas fuera de casa...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 17, 2010)

Bien, este es mi hijito jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2010)

yo  tengo mas de 70 conejos ,sin contar los gazapos,pero el de la foto es mi preferido,me sigue a todos lados y es el único que tengo en la casa,se llama perla,es coneja
también tengo unos 200 peces ,mi preferido es un pez ángel o pez disco 
si mi esposa me lo permitiera,tendría muchos mas animales conmigo ,en realidad me gustan mucho todos los animales 
deseo una ardilla un camello y un puma ,la ardilla escapo ,el camello  muy costoso y el puma la municipalidad no  lo permite






este es  otro tiene 2 meses 




me gusta esa raza ,gigantes de flanders de color  gris perla


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 18, 2010)

*Katty*, una *Cocker Spaniel Inglés*, Super Hiperactiva: 





En la foto, recién tenía el pelo corto. 

Detalles en: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocker_Spaniel_Inglés


PD: no parece fotogénica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2010)

Anacleta           .


----------



## angel36 (Ago 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Anacleta           .



  que bueno que te acompaña al trabajo tu mascota....jajj


mi mascota como casi todos es un perro me encantan los callejeros y con el paso del tiempo voy trayendo de a uno o dos a casa....


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 18, 2010)

Buen día.
Aca esta mi gorda, la quiero muchisimo y casi siempre me acompaña a todos lados.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Anacleta           .



Fogo, que es o era Anacleta ?
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 18, 2010)

Yo tenía un perrito... Caniche...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Fogo, que es o era Anacleta ?
> Sds.



¿ Como es que NO conoces a *Anacleta* ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como es que NO conoces a *Anacleta* ?



Ahhhh, Como podríamos olvidar a Anacleta.!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2010)

Mis mascotas preferidas son unas sardinas; no molestan, no comen, no hay que pasearlas, no hay que ir al veterinario, no molestan a los vecinos..... Y cuando hacen falta solo hay que abrir la lata y disfrutar con ellas... una gozada.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 18, 2010)

Disculpa mi ignorancia Fogo, soy nuevo.
Ahora ya la conozco, pero tambièn conozco un gatito auyenta Anacletas.
Pesa como 200 Kg. !!!!  
Sds.


----------



## abndol (Ago 18, 2010)

Yo tenía un cocker spaniel, pero hace un mes me quedé sin él


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

Tengo un par de perros electronicos (de tan corrientes generan electricidad como una bobina de tesla y como alarmas son muy efectivos...)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2010)

el perrito de Yoangel Lazaro es   lindo



Scooter dijo:


> Mis mascotas preferidas son unas sardinas; no molestan, no comen, no hay que pasearlas, no hay que ir al veterinario, no molestan a los vecinos..... Y cuando hacen falta solo hay que abrir la lata y disfrutar con ellas... una gozada.



un conejo ,mas bien unos conejos tienen otros usos,
suelta unos 20 y los corres,saltas,te arrastras por el césped,te tiras palomita encima del conejo,luchas,
cuando pasa una o dos horas y estas cansado ,ya es suficiente el entrenamiento físico,
finalmente puedes practicar tiro con blancos mobiles y fijos ,luego ya puedes tomar un cuchillo y dejarlo listo para estofado,a la parrilla,al escabeche,o simplemente a la sartén
foto de conejo asado,largo de la pieza como un teclado ,peso 1,40 kilos




foto del exquisito conejo asado presentado en tabla de picar





o que pensaron ? que que suelto los conejos y los pongo a vailar como en una disco?como vaila el rey julien con sus lemures?


----------



## panxozu (Ago 18, 2010)

Mi gatito, como lo extraño, murió de una congestion alcoholica . Lo atropellaron por andar de lujurioso.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 18, 2010)

:s perdon pero me parecio cruel conocer el destino de esos conejillos, se me encogio el cuore , incluso si fuera por mi, no comeria carne ni de vaca...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2010)

algunos animales  son para comer,
cruel es mal tratarlos ,yo no los maltrato ,pero tengo que comérmelos ,
en cuando es verdad que mucha gente no comería carne (vaca) si ellos mismos tienen que sacrificarlos,no es grato hacerlo ,pero alguien tiene que hacerlo



Ratmayor dijo:


> Bien, este es mi hijito jejeje
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38071



tiene cara de bandido tu perro


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

Mi primera mascota fue una conejita divi.. pero me la mato un gato T_T y hasta hace poco volvi a tener mascotitas.. tengo una linda pescerita y mi perrito Tobi.. raza pug carlino.
mm.. ahora que recuerdo le quiero hacer algun jueguito sencillo de luces pa mi pescera.. se vera super linda de noche  ya sera en vacaciones si me da el tiempo.

Mi pug y yop







u.u no se vayan a burlar, me acababa de despertar..


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 19, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> tiene cara de bandido tu perro


Si que lo es  mi hermana no lo soporta, es muy travieso, sin embargo a mi si me hace caso...


----------



## Dario (Ago 19, 2010)

a esta perrita la quiero como si fuera mi hija. tiene 8 años y se llama pichu o chokito jeje...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

El Foro posee 2 mascotas, una se llama "Anacleta"

*¿ Y la otra ?*


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

fogonazo la otra solo vos sabes, es ese bicho que me marea cada vez que leo un post tuyo 
un dia abro la maquina y le hecho fly .

yo tengo una gata siamesa que la adoro, me encantan los animales pero lso respeto , por eso es que no tengo perro por ejemplo , no tengo casa grande .

y algun dia les muestro la foto d ela mascota de mi esposa (yo) .

 tsunami: vos si que vivis con buen criterio, lo que es es como es.
muchisima gente .........y no lo digo criticando a nadie , de verdad...........se que me metere en terreno fangoso .................pero .......bueh......

lo natural, correcto es como hace tsunami: tenes animales donde debe ser : tener tierra, pasto, un terreno y que lso animales vivan entre ellos, y si de vez en cuando te morfas alguno es la ley de la vida, para eso lso cuidas, si no los cuidases se moririan de enfermedades, no pasarian muchos ni un invierno , en fin.
volviendo al tema.
mas d euna vez en mis meditabundeadas me he puesto a pensar en lo egoista que somos, cada uno de nosotros, si, incluso vos que queres a tu mascota.
pero la tenes de egoista, para que te haga compañia.

yo tuve un herbo, lo queria, y si le dedicas tiempo ves que no son bobos, para nada , y si ves a una pareja con crias ves que necesitan afecto, sera instinto, sera loq ue sea pero lo necesitan, ves como cuidan a sus crias.
como se acarician y se protegen.
hay que ser muy estupido (cientifico) para justificar las cosas que hacemos .
crueldad..........sabemso que esta mal .
pero dentro de nuestra cabeza  esta bien lo siguiente:

le sacas a una mama (perro , gato, o lo que sea) a sus crias antes de el tiempo natural, para regalarlas o venderlas.
dejas a esa cria sin el afecto de otro de su especie , sus padres.
te cagas en todo lo que pueda necesitar y te llenas la cabeza de que vos le daras amor.
comenzas castrandola para que no te joda entre otras cosas, yo tarde mucho en castrar a mi gata, y me daba vueltas y vueltas la cabeza .

y somos buenitos por  que tenemos una mascota para "nuestro uso personal" .......

y nuestra mascota  es feliz (?) con nosotros, tanto como lo seriamos nosotros  si el dia de mañana caemos en el planeta de lso simios y nos llevan de chiquitos como mascotas.......eso si, nos daran de comer y nos cuidaran.

cada animal desde que nace necesita cumplir un ciclo, tiene necesidades, alimento, aire , reproduccion, afecto...............de los de su especie .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> fogonazo la otra solo vos sabes, es ese bicho que me marea cada vez que leo un post tuyo ......


El bicho se llama Moebius, pero no me refiero a el.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 19, 2010)

cuantos monitores habrán quedado inservibles debido a ese insecto. Habra que bautizarlo.

Entonces si tiene nombre.


----------



## ciri (Ago 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> "Anacleta"



Cuanto hace que no escuchaba hablar de eso.. jaja 



los sigo espiando por atrás de la cortina..


----------



## Dano (Ago 19, 2010)

ciri dijo:


> Cuanto hace que no escuchaba hablar de eso.. jaja
> 
> 
> 
> los sigo espiando por atrás de la cortina..




Andabas desaparecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

ciri dijo:


> ...los sigo espiando por atrás de la cortina..



fftopic:

! Mira quien apareció ¡



Dano dijo:


> Andabas desaparecido.


Le dieron "La Condicional"


----------



## Nepper (Ago 19, 2010)

Fernandob dijo:
			
		

> mas d euna vez en mis meditabundeadas me he puesto a pensar en lo egoista que somos, cada uno de nosotros, si, incluso vos que queres a tu mascota.
> pero la tenes de egoista, para que te haga compañia.


Che... me tocó el alma... (si es que tengo)
No se si contarlo, seguramente es muy fuerte para algunas personas, tambien me da verguenza contarlo, ahora que soy grande entiendo todo esto, pero tengo que decir que fuí muy mal "amo"... Antes lo contaba con gracia, anque realmente me dolió, quiero que quede como experiencia de vida para que no le pase a nadie mas... especialmente a los que tengan hijos...








Cuando yo era muy pequeño (no recuerdo la edad) mi abuela tenía una tortuga (la tortuga aún está, mi abuela no lamentablemente). Cuando hibamos a la casa de mi abuela, siempre jugabamos a buscar la tortuga, ya que esta se escondía muy bien. Cuando la encontrabamos, nos poníamos a jugar con ella (aunque ahora estoy en condiciones de decir que solamente molestabamos). Como todo niño, lo que ve, lo quiere.
Le pedí a mi madre que me compre una tortuga (tortuga 1), y así lo hiso. Bueno, no puedo decir que era buen "amo". Si bien la quería, realmente la quería, no estaba al tanto todos los días, tanto es así, que por no salir a verla durante una semana, encontró un agujero y se escapó de mi casa... no recuerdo si lloré su perdida... creo que si...











Mas adelante, me compraron otra (tortuga 2). Aprendiendo de los errores, estube más atento, ya en colaboración con toda la familia, la controlabamos siempre. si no aparecía, todos nos poníamos en campaña a buscarla. Teniendo todo esto en cuenta, igualmente se escapó varias veces. Por un momento la dimos por perdida, pero se quedó escondida 5 días debajo del arbusto de mi vereda. Un vecino nos advirtió y es cuando mis padres me retaron por mi mal desempeño.
Nuevamente, con la escusa de que era pequeño cometí el delito máximo.... Acercandoce el invierno, la tortuga permanecía cada vez mas tiempo guardada. Un día, quise ver cómo se encontraba.
Me acerqué y la levanté con la mano. Cómo veía que no despertaba, tomé su cabeza desde dentro de su caparazón, y la saqué a la fuerza. cómo veía que no despertaba, simplemente la dejé donde la encontré. Al cabo de tres días, escucho a mis padres hablando, comentando que "que raro que la tortuga no se mueve, tiene la cabeza muy afuera". Al escuchar esto, inmediatamente fuí a buscarla y meterle la cabeza nuevamente dentro, cómo lo haría una tortuga normal. Fué cuando descubrí que no podía meterle la cabeza, estaba trabada. Es ahí donde me entró pánico... no sabía que hacer... Entonces recurrí a lo único que podía ayudarme... mis padres. Entonces todo cobró sentido... había muerto.
Cuando murió mi segunda tortuga, entendí lo valioso que es cuidar una mascota. Yo estaba decidido a vencer ese desafío, el de tener una mascota, fué años despues, cuando cumplí 12 años, donde me compré yo mismo mi tortuga (Tortuga 3). desde entonces que la cuido, yo mismo le doy de comer y me preocúpo por hacerme notar, para que me reconozca, que sepa que son amigo y no hostil. Ya pasaron años desde aquel momento y todavía me acompaña, perdí la edad que tiene, pero supongo que tendrá 12 años (si contamos desde el día que la compré) siempre me pregunto si es feliz, y si hay halgo con lo que se puede divertir, me encantaría comprarselo... pero veo que solo le gusta comer... así que simpre le corto unas manzanas y lechugas... a veces le hago pruebas de inteligencia cómo ver si baja un escalon... eso fué muy útil porque ahora aprendió a subirlos ... la quiero mucho (es hembra) y a veces me hace matar de la risa... tanto tiempo hasta formó personalidad...

PD: Con el correr de los años, charlando, mi madre me dice que cree que mi "Tortuga 1" la tiene una vecina cerca de mi casa... yo le pregunté ¿por que no me dijiste nada? y me respondió, porque ella la hiba a cuidar mejor que vos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2010)

los conejos lleva tiempo cuidarlos y mantenerlos sanos,la primera regla es la limpieza,son delicados y fáciles de enfermar si no los mantienes limpios,el alimento balanceado y pasto fresco,también ay que dejar de corran libres ,les gusta correr y le ase bien al animo del animal,desparasitarlos cada 6 meses ,revisar garrapatas y las orejas ,que suelen agarrarles como unos ácaros,eso es una ves por semana,igual que limpieza de jaulas y nidos,llevar un control de cada coneja,tienen hijos cada 33 dias ,eso  si les dejas un macho cada 10 conejas,por eso el macho es el mas controlo sino explota la población de conejos,a las pocas que  conejas que si las tengo como reproductoras las ago descansar en verano,solo las ago reproducir en invierno,a el agua un litro a dos litros por día toma cada conejo,mas agua toman cuando están lactando,los conejos bb se separan de  la madre a los 25 días,en la naturaleza ella los corre unos 10 días antes de parir la nueva camada,lo mormal es que tengan 12 bb chicos o  7 grandes ,depende de la madre 
ay conejos muy buenos y otros muy malos,esos los llamo los alfa ,que casi siempre es una coneja la alfa,que mantiene al macho a raya y un grupo de asta 6 conejas mas,al primero que se revela lo ataca,mordiendo y pateando 
cuando cuida su territorio ,el conejo pega patadas en la tierra o el piso de la jaula,es su modo de reunir a los demás conejos del clan y defender el lugar,me an mordido la mano en el momento que les pongo su ración ,
el perejil no los mata si están sanos y bien alimentado,pero la espinaca es mortal para el conejo,
de echo como suelo sembrar ,en un descuido me liquidaron todo el perejil y  no les paso nada de nada ,
el hinojo les gusta mas que la zanahoria,manzana ,y el diente de león son manjares para el conejo
pd:
un conejo adulto corre  al gato ,pero el gato si puede  comer un conejo bb


> si no los cuidases se moririan de enfermedades, no pasarian muchos ni un invierno


en el caso del conejo es en verano cuando mas cuidados nesecita,en invierno andan feliz de la vida,no se conjelan ni agancho,


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 20, 2010)

yo tambn tuve morrocollitas *.* cuando mi abuelita que en paz descance.. tuvo finquita. jeje pero tenia como 6 años todavia me acuerdo que me sentaba encima de ellas y me arrastraban ajjaja las cogia de caballito  les gustaba la cascara de banano =)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 20, 2010)

Me encantan los animales, ya quisiera mas espacio como para tener conejos. Por el momento me conformo con adorar a mi querida Luna, una beagle de 2 años.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2010)

cuando compre la casa la compre en funcion del lugar,espacio,campo y no como queria mi esposa ,una casa cerca del colegio y de la ruidosa ciudad y o me arreṕiento


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 20, 2010)

Bueno, estas son las mias......
El salchicha negro y fuego es Otto con 9 años.
Le sigue Pitito con 1 año, su hermana Manoleta y despues la Negrita con la mamá de los tres Gudrun (Gloria para mi señora), no sabemos su edad ya que la rescatamos embarazada de la calle.
Las dos gordas son hermanas y se llaman Chispa y Perla de casi 4 años, la gata es Chasquita, la mas anciana, tiene 19 años !!!!
Y el ratón peludo es Don Perignon, un Hamster de 1 año mas o menos....
Sds.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 20, 2010)

tienes un zoologico O.O


----------



## Dario (Ago 21, 2010)

> tienes un zoologico O.O


miralo de este lado: no tiene que gastar para ir al zoo jeje... ¿verdad ehbressan?
saludosss


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

Juaaa, si tenemos varios bichos (siempre tuvimos, generalmente rescatados de la calle).
Algunos están en Lima, otros en Zárate, en ambos casos, los terrenos son grandes, por lo que están cómodos y por supu, bien alimentados y cuidados, con mucho cariño. Son parte de mi familia.  
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> .....Algunos están en *Lima*, otros en Zárate, .....



Valid only in Argentina

¿ En Lima ?             .




fftopic:
Todavía nadie pensó ¿ Cual es la "Otra" mascota del Foro ?


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

Si Fogo, es un pueblito que pertenece al partido de Zárate.

http://www.enzarate.com/cat.php?txt=48&pag=1

Vivimos en el Barrio de la Central Atucha en Lima y tenemos otra casa en la ciudad de Zárate. 
Por eso están repartidas las mascotas. 
Sds.


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Valid only in Argentina
> 
> ¿ En Lima ?             .
> 
> ...



Hola,¿serán los perritos de la caja de arena? ó la señora fiestera de no de nuevo decia 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> ......Vivimos en el Barrio de la Central Atucha en Lima y tenemos otra casa en la ciudad de Zárate.
> Por eso están repartidas las mascotas.
> Sds.


Si supieras quién hizo algunos trabajos en ambas centrales te mudarías.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

No me digas que trabajastes por acá Fogo....
Si es así, ni dudo de quedarme. No desconfío de tu capacidad. 
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> No me digas que trabajastes por acá Fogo....
> Si es así, ni dudo de quedarme. No desconfío de tu capacidad.
> Sds.


Trabajas: *NO*
Trabajaste: *SI*

Planta de agua pesada Atucha I 
Sistema redundante contra incendio Atucha I (1980 Aprox.)

Atucha II:  ! Nunca lo sabrás ¡ hasta que explote 
(Terminé en Marzo de este año)


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

Te dije que no me lo dijeras Fogo !!!
Ahora me quedo preocupado, espero estar de vacaciones cuando explote. 
Con que empresa estabas ?
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Te dije que no me lo dijeras Fogo !!!
> Ahora me quedo preocupado, espero estar de vacaciones cuando explote.
> Con que empresa estabas ?
> Sds.



Astra Evangelista & Electroingeniería


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Todavía nadie pensó ¿ Cual es la "Otra" mascota del Foro ?


Yo sí, pero está dada de baja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2010)

yo  tengo mi salvoconducto desde ase años ,por si explota la planta de ezeiza ,todo planeado,cuando vi el documental de chernobil ,me agarro miedito ,asi, si no me preocupo yo quien lo va a hacer,ni siquiera me e enterado de algún plan estatal de evacuacion en caso de  desastre atómico ,accidente fuga o algo así,ni siquiera la gente esta informada de como proceder en esos casos,ojala que nunca suceda,llamenme paranoico pero el rey julien lo tiene todo planeado


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

No se que tendrán en Ezeiza los de la CNEA, pero lo que es la Central Atucha, nada que ver con la de Chernobyl, ni por diseño, ni por uso, ni por desiciones políticas. Sería imposible que se desarrolle un evento de las consecuencias del ruso. Si pueden ocurrir eventos, pero, como decia, por diseño, y uso, las consecuencias serían infinitamente mas acotadas y controladas. Por el lado de las desiciones políticas, también está acotadisimo el margen de toma de desiciones arriesgadas o por fuera del manual, que fue, junto con la diferencia de diseño, lo que llevo al accidente ruso. Imaginate, que si no fuera así, viviría, con mi familia, en Zárate, bastante mas lejos de la Central que ahora.
Sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2010)

nunca ay que descartar nada


----------



## soerok (Ago 22, 2010)

*Manuel*, mi pitbull de 2 años...


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Es verdad Tsunami, nunca se sabe. De cualquier manera es cuestión de probabilidades, y depende de un montón de cosas, puede haber altas o bajisimas probabilidades.
Sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

un terremoto y se parte la planta al medio,un bo,,,,udo con una avion ,asta unos piqueteros si entran y rompen algo nos matan a todos,muchas cosas pueden fallar o no ,pero quien sabe


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Es verdad, aunque a pesar de que en la zona y por unos miles de años no está previsto que haya terremotos, la planta está diseñada y construida antisísmica, y la esfera que contiene al reactor, está diseñada y construida para resistir el impacto de un avión. 
Le tengo mucha mas desconfianza a los piqueteros !!   
Sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

un meteorito pequeño?justo al medio del reactor ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Ahi si que tendríamos un problemón !!!!  
Pero por suerte, la probabilidad de que le acierte, es menos que bajísima.
Sds.


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola a todos y todas, aqui esta mi gato...................saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

que rico gato¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

pd:
si señores nacido en rosario ,por lo de rosarino come gato


----------



## panxozu (Ago 23, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> un meteorito pequeño?justo al medio del reactor ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



sera algo paranoico el rey julien??


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2010)

Los gatos me gustan mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Los gatos me gustan mucho.



A el también


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2010)

(Aclaración: Mi Nickname no tiene que ver nada con los gatos)



Fogonazo dijo:


> A el también


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 3, 2010)

Como el tema no tiene mucha linealidad, comento que no me gustan las mascotas, no les tengo paciencia. Solo un perro logro motivar y desenpolvar un poco mi cariño.
Le llame "chuchin" pues aqui los perros tambien se les dice "chucho" y este por ser un perro chiquito era "chuchin". Sus dueños originales le llamaban "forest", pero llego a desconocer el nombre original. Ese perro realmente me tuvo paciencia a mi, y no al revez. Se ajusto a mi rigida forma de tratar, al punto que dentro de mi casa no ladraba ni de broma. Tenia sus fallos, pero en medio año nos llegamos a adaptar bien uno al otro. Realmente ese perro deseaba estar conmigo a pesar que en un inicio sufrio mi rechazo como al resto de los animales. Abandono a sus dueños originales por estar conmigo, y eso fue lo que me hizo considerar mi atencion. Lamentablemente un dia, emocionado, me siguio cuando me dirigia a cargar el tanque de gas (iba en mi mustang) y un vehiculo le hizo girar la cabeza como pivote. 
Jamas volvere a encariñarme con otro animal. Curiosamente una gata esta haciendo lo mismo, pero no soporto que se me encime y no entiende que no me gusta tocar a los animales, y que no debe tocar mis cosas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

A veces, los animales buscan a su propio dueño. (¿Conveniencia?).

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

He aquí al apoyo logístico. Ese animal es el que, así de atento como lo ven, me asesora en el diseño y construcción de lo que haga falta.
Eso sí, si resulta que algo hace ruido (taladro, amoladora o lo que sea), él sale corriendo. Muy valiente que digamos no es.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16203​

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que rico gato¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> pd:
> si señores nacido en rosario ,por lo de rosarino come gato



Su excelencia me habéis recordado aquellos episodios tan poco afortunados que dieron la vuelta al mundo........

cacho 
se nota el maltrato patronal, se ve estresado el pobre.... tendrías que darle mas días de franco ...o unas buenas vacaciones  pagas....

   con la gata de la vecina.....=)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Trabajas: *NO*
> Trabajaste: *SI*
> 
> Planta de agua pesada Atucha I
> ...


 

Uhhhhhhhh , el ex dorima (Ing. Electricista) de una amiga  trabajó con la CONEA en el montaje de dos centrales Argentinas en Perú . . . que mundo es el chico 

***************************************************

Mi bestia , re tranquila y mimosa , tiene un crio que es eléctrico trifásico , anda a 380 todo el día  :


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 5, 2010)

jajaja, dos metros, es cuestion de tiempo que don coyote haga de las suyas, mas albureable no puedes ser.
Por cierto, solo conocia los perros monofásicos, pero ahora que lo comentas, me doy cuenta que he conocido mas trifasicos que monofásicos... jajajaja


----------



## GomezF (Sep 5, 2010)

Yo tengo dos perros, un boxer de 2 años y medios llamado Paco y una perra cruza dogo con fila brasilero llamada Fida, es una bestia la loca, en el patio de casa hace años que no entra otro perro que no sean ellos 2. jaja. Muy territoriales los pichichos.
Saludos


----------



## flacastfyupn (Sep 5, 2010)

Esta es mi princesa, se llama Tabata por que no hace sino mover las orejas... Es casi como mi hermana..
Y la adoro apesar de que no me gustaban los perros ni ningun otro tipo de animales.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 5, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Esta es mi princesa, se llama Tabata por que no hace sino mover las orejas... Es casi como mi hermana..
> Y la adoro apesar de que no me gustaban los perros ni ningun otro tipo de animales.



Te entiendo perfectamente.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 5, 2010)

Desafortunadamente vivo con mis papas y mi mama odia a los animales en la casa... en lo personal me gustan mas los gatos que los perros, y ando pensando seriamente en comprar un huron cuando me cambie 

Pero actualmente tenemos una tortga japonesa de 10 años llamada "manchas"... es un modelo de mascota.. casi no se mueve ni hace ruido... pero considera el baño de la casa como suyo y siempre anda moviendo los botes de shampu de lugar para formar su propia casa donde se duerme horas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2010)

mi perro cazo  una tortuga,yo  la cocine y  sabe a caracu 
el caracu,seria la medula ósea de la res
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Médula_ósea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mi perro cazo una tortuga,yo la cocine y sabe a caracu
> el caracu,seria la medula ósea de la res
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Médula_ósea


 

Lo vi en el "Animal Planet" o "Discovery Chanel" , decía que las tortugas marinas se pueden comer con casi total seguridad , en cambio las terrestres comen plantas tóxicas que a ellas no les hace ningún daño pero les queda acumulada la toxina y podría ser peligroso. 

Saludos !

> > > . . . ahora entiendo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2010)

no sabia que eran toxicas ,pero como  me la pido uno  para comerla.yo  no se la di y la comí yo ,si sabia que pueden ser  toxicas no la comía


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 5, 2010)

este era mi conejo, se paseo por tres estados del pais era parrandero, vividor, semental, le gustaba el chocolate y hasta los ultimos dias de su vida nunca se arrepintio de lo que hiso, se llamaba Dandy (parecido al dueño)

y debo agregar, tan negro como mi destino!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

¿You are a Dandy?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 6, 2010)

dependiendo de la femina, dos m, hay que procurar enamorar a una dama al dia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

Dejame calcular mi probabilidad de vida . . . 

¿Puede ser la misma todos los dias  ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 6, 2010)

puede ser la misma, pero terminaras por aburrirte


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 6, 2010)

Puedes terminar siendo un coyote amargoches... jojojo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

Con la misma me tengo que esforzar menos . . . menos peligro de infarto


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 6, 2010)

te esfuersas menos pero hay menos divercion


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo vi en el "Animal Planet" o "Discovery Chanel" , decía que las tortugas marinas se pueden comer con casi total seguridad , en cambio las terrestres comen plantas tóxicas que a ellas no les hace ningún daño pero les queda acumulada la toxina y podría ser peligroso.
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> > > > . . . ahora entiendo



jajajajajajaja por eso el rey julien esta con los cables cruzados, creo que este rey se come a todos los animales.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 6, 2010)

Es que es el rey julien con la mente de tsunami el loco... y ambos personajes no son precisamente el ejemplo de lo cuerdo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 6, 2010)

tengo dos perros Fofo y Sasha y dos gatos, uno negro llamado pantera y uno blanco llamado petardo, tenia un conejo pero mi ex novia me lo robo

estos dos gatos serian unos buenos ayudantes, saben reparar computadoras

tambien le encontre a angel con peluca haciendo covers de axl rouse


----------



## angel36 (Sep 6, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> ....encontre a angel con peluca haciendo covers de axl rouse



me juraron que no se iban a publicar esas fotos......

Moraleja...no tomes demas si hay algun aparato tecnologico cerca..por ej las camaras.....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 6, 2010)

de todos modos salud


----------



## Tavo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola gente...

Acá les traigo las mías: Tuve muchas mascotas, gatos, perros (muchos) y una tortuguita muy pequeña, que lamentablemente fue víctima (juguete) de mi perra. 

En la actualidad tengo dos perros. La Lucky la encontré en la calle, un día de tormenta y lluvia; era muy chiquita, tendría unos 3 meses; esto fué hace unos 11 años mas o menos. Y el otro, el Corcho, es hijo de la perra, aunque no parezca, es más grande que ella. Es cruza de calle con avenida, mejor dicho de quinta con chacra.

La perra tiene bastantes rasgos de Fox Terrier (pelo duro) y alguna raza más. El hijo, como ya les dije, no tengo ni idea... Tiene algo de Manto Negro, creo...

Sin más, las fotos.



























Ah, también tengo un Palomar. Estaba cuando compramos la casa, tiene más de 100 años. Se está deteriorando bastante, y tememos que en unos pocos años más se derrumbe. Tiene 10 metros de altura, aproximadamente, y 4 de ancho.





















Las palomas se alimentan solas; van a comer a la chacra del vecino, como tiene criadero de animales varios, tiene para comer todo el cereal que se les antoje. 

Ah, también tenía este perro, Boxer puro, pero se me murió hace rato, de una infección rara en la oreja, insalvable. Cuando el Ñato se enfermó se fue lejos, estuvo mucho tiempo fuera de casa, hasta que lo encontramos al tiempo; ya era tarde.






Eso es todo.
Saludos!

Tavo.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 6, 2010)

increíble lo del palomar buenísimo! ademas que bueno tener lugar para los animales....


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2010)

Vaya que si tienes espacio para las mascotas Tavo!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Yo no podría tener ese palomar, no sé por qué pero les tengo un odio irracional a las palomas y las cotorras(quizás sea porque las eh visto comerse hectáreas de maíz y soja nuestras, junto con las cotorras).
Bueno, el punto sería que estaría todo el día con mi 5 1/2 (centado en una reposera con una buena cerveza al lado bien fría, casi te diría que una Corona). 

Bueno saludos.

P.D.: 5 1/2 es el cal. de mi aire comprimido.
P.D.: si quieren les cuento cómo es que terminamos las cotorras en el campo de mi abuelo, matamos casi 700 de un día para otro.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 6, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> P.D.: 5 1/2 es el cal. de mi aire comprimido.
> *P.D.: si quieren les cuento cómo es que terminamos las cotorras en el campo de mi abuelo, matamos casi 700 de un día para otro.*



   ya me hago una idea....!!!


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Tiene que ver con soda caustica y un veneno bastante fuerte, no sé si alguien lo conoce, capáz alguien de Bahia Blanca porque fue un veterinario de allá quien invento este método.


----------



## flacastfyupn (Sep 6, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Ah, también tengo un Palomar. Estaba cuando compramos la casa, tiene más de 100 años. Se está deteriorando bastante, y tememos que en unos pocos años más se derrumbe. Tiene 10 metros de altura, aproximadamente, y 4 de ancho.



Ohhhhhh!!!!
Lo que tienes es una SEÑORA CASA!, jm y uno que se preocupaba por donde jugar cuando era pequeño... apuesto a que mas de una vez te habrás escapado y escondido en el palomar...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 6, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> ... apuesto a que mas de una vez te habrás escapado y escondido en el palomar...



 esconderse debajo de un monton de palomas..... no  creo que lo hiciera mas de una vez



LeonSK dijo:


> de todos modos salud



mmmm recien veo el tema del gato con cartera........

esa si que todavía no la probé...ni sobrio ni hebrio...bue que yo recuerde


----------



## Tavo (Sep 7, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> increíble lo del palomar buenísimo! ademas que bueno tener lugar para los animales....


Si, la casa es bastante grande, en total de superficie (con terreno y todo) son unos 1600 metros cuadrados. 
Lugar para los animales hay, comida también. Cuando tienen hambre, van al palomar y tienen comida para elegir. Pero eso lo hacían antes, ahora los perros ya están viejos y ni ganas tienen de saltar para buscar su presa. 


Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya que si tienes espacio para las mascotas Tavo!!!
> 
> Saludos!!!


AJA!! 


GomezF dijo:


> Yo no podría tener ese palomar, no sé por qué pero les tengo un odio irracional a las palomas y las cotorras(quizás sea porque las eh visto comerse hectáreas de maíz y soja nuestras, junto con las cotorras).
> Bueno, el punto sería que estaría todo el día con mi 5 1/2 (centado en una reposera con una buena cerveza al lado bien fría, casi te diría que una Corona).


Entonces creo que no podrías acercarte a mi casa, te sacaría a piedrazos. 

Odio cuando vienen los pibes y preguntan:
- ¿Podemos sacar algunas palomas?
- (La respuesta rotunda) NO. Chau.

Las palomas no molestan a nadie, y tampoco van a los campos a comer. Van a la chacra del vecino, y a él no le molesta. 

Tampoco nunca mato animales. No me gusta.
Una vez "jugando" bajé a una paloma, le rebenté la cabeza con la gomera, y no podía creer lo cruel que había sido . Nunca más maté palomas.


flacastfyupn dijo:


> Ohhhhhh!!!!
> Lo que tienes es una SEÑORA CASA!, jm y uno que se preocupaba por donde jugar cuando era pequeño... apuesto a que mas de una vez te habrás escapado y escondido en el palomar...


Ajá! . No creo que nadie quiera esconderse ahí, a no ser que le guste tener m***da de paloma en la cabeza.  (de hecho, nunca lo hice )

Encima que las palomas no molestan a nadie, nos dan dinero: El estiércol se vende y se paga muy bien, la última vez sacamos 1800 pesos (argentinos), algo así como 455 dólares. 
Se usa para fertilizar los cultivos, los cultivos de FRUTILLA.  (es verdad eh).

Saludos!!
Tavo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Yo no podría tener ese palomar, no sé por qué pero les tengo un odio irracional a las palomas y las cotorras(quizás sea porque las eh visto comerse hectáreas de maíz y soja nuestras, junto con las cotorras).
> Bueno, el punto sería que estaría todo el día con mi 5 1/2 (centado en una reposera con una buena cerveza al lado bien fría, casi te diría que una Corona).
> 
> Bueno saludos.
> ...



polenta con cotorra o  paloma  ricooooooo,comida muy popular en el campo



tavo10 dijo:


> Tampoco nunca mato animales. No me gusta.
> Una vez "jugando" bajé a una paloma, le rebenté la cabeza con la gomera, y no podía creer lo cruel que había sido . Nunca más maté palomas.
> 
> 
> ...


mi abuelo  me enseño que no matar por diversion  solo  para comer,seguramente si te hubiera visto mi abuelo te la asía comer a la paloma



LeonSK dijo:


> jajajajajajaja por eso el rey julien esta con los cables cruzados, creo que este rey se come a todos los animales.



los muchachos del campo estamos acostumbrados  a comer todo ,''todo bicho que camina va a parar al asador''
cuando era chico no comíamos a no ser  que alcanzaramos a la gallina ,pero que ricas,no  como  las de los mercados que ni sabor tienen ahora


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 7, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Ohhhhhh!!!!
> apuesto a que mas de una vez te habrás escapado y escondido en el palomar...



como dice angel no creo que sea buena idea, porque quedarias tapado de excremento de paloma


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 7, 2010)

Quede intrigado con esa palomera, ¿para que querría alguien tamaña palomera en su casa?

¿Estaría entrenando el algoritmo de google?

http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 7, 2010)

Jua Jua, no Andrès, en Argentina es muy popular el deporte de la Colombofilia, o sea el adiestramiento de palomas para correr (con todas sus ventajas derivadas).
No se si es el caso de ese antiguo palomar, pero los mas modernos, son muy comunes en toda la Argentina, especialmente en la ciudad de Zàrate, que es la cuna de la colombofilia Argentina.
Sospecho que por eso lo habrian construido.
Sds.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 7, 2010)

¡Duda resuelta!, gracias por el dato.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 7, 2010)

Muchachos, a mi no me pregunten por qué hicieron mi palomar.

Yo se que, como bien dijeron antes, hace años se las comía, al asador o que se yo como. Mi abuelo me contó que se hacían de a 60-70 palomas! Para atraparlas tenían escaleras muy altas, entonces venían en silencio de noche y ponían una lona, cubriendo el palomar, entonces quedaban encerradas! Así hacían.

Hoy en día, creo que se perdió eso, no se comen más palomas. Yo si las probé, de mi palomar y todo, pero no es LAAAA comida , es muy parecido al pollo... Solo que tiene mucha menos carne, jeje!

Si, el palomar tiene 110 años (aproximadamente), se construyó en 1901.
En un principio estaba construido solo el palomar, luego se hizo el Tanque Australiano, que tiene 40 metros de diámetro, si leíste bien, 40 metros.
Se calculó que tiene capacidad de 2.500.000 de litros (dos millones y medio). 

Les prometo algunas fotos, dentro de poco.

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## flacastfyupn (Sep 7, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> como dice angel no creo que sea buena idea, porque quedarias tapado de excremento de paloma



Estos hombres no entienden el sarcasmo, ah...


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 8, 2010)

hola chicos y chicas.... anteriormente les mostre a mi gato, ahora les presento lo nuevo recien salida del horno como dicen por aqui; mi perrita; pitufa.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 8, 2010)

Un oso hormiguero llamado Juancho, un loro llamado Matias, una perra llamada Colorada, una gata llamada Daisy.

A los otros no los quería (jaja, que soy malo...)


----------



## El forastero (Sep 9, 2010)

Para mi es el gato otros dicen que el perro es el mejor amigo del hombre, pero yo me quedo con el gato tambien tube dos ñandu pero eran muy guanacos (sucios), no podias caminar de tanta bosta que habia por todos lados.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Yo sigo prefiriendo a los perros, y en cuanto a los gatos, bueno... no coments.
Jaja.

Saludops


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

A mi también me gustan los gatos... *de dos patas.*
Pero solo para jugar.
JAJAJAJA!! 

Naa, sin dudas, el mejor amigo del hombre es el perro. Es fiel, en cambio el gato es muy interesado, está con uno por el lugar (su hábitat) y el alimento. Fijate que hace el gato si te mudás de casa: Se queda en la misma de antes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 10, 2010)

estas en lo cierto tavo, pues mi vecina tenia como 10 gatos, hasta que fue de viaje y los dejo con su hio, como el amigo no los dio de comer muy a menudo se esparcieron todos por las casas aledañas en donde comian, en cuanto a sus perros siguen con el, almenos entre los gatos y perros los perros son mas fieles, es mi opinion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2010)

mi gato que siempre roba comida,me trajo una paloma


----------



## Imzas (Sep 12, 2010)

flacojuan dijo:


> hola chicos y chicas.... anteriormente les mostre a mi gato, ahora les presento lo nuevo recien salida del horno como dicen por aqui; mi perrita; pitufa.


Ohhh, es muy tierna, parece un corderitoooo!!...


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Por ahí leí que alguien escribía que el mejor amigo del hombre es el perro. Y yo contradigo.
El mejor amigo del hombre es el caballo.... y la mejor amiga es la perra.

Cuando estuve en el destierro me regalaron una hermosa perrita dálmata. Hermosísima, muy obediente, inmensa (tal vez por la comida que le daba), me llegaba casi a la cintura y yo soy alto de estatura, mido 1.78.
La entrené y resultó muy inteligente. En la selva chocoana (en la costa noroccidental de Colombia, limitando con Panamá) arriesgó su vida dosveces por defenderme de 1 tigrillo y de una enorme serpiente que me encontré en una travesía. ¡Cuanto siento su partida!


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 24, 2011)

Mi mejor mascota a sido una cotorra llamada juan, no decia mas que hola y guapa pero le tenia mucho cariño me hacia mucha compañia!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

fsv7 dijo:


> Mi mejor mascota a sido una *cotorra llamada juan*, no decia mas que hola y guapa pero le tenia mucho cariño me hacia mucha compañia!!!


 

Tiene un problema de identidad  ?


----------



## Uro (Feb 17, 2011)

Es que era guey!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

mi mascota mas queria es un coneja se llama perla,sabe esto.
aprendio a sacar la tapa de la pava ,para enfriarla y luego tomar el agua,tengo un viedo de cuando el conejo saca la tapa y corre a esconderla 
¡¡
es como un perrito,me sige a todos lados y eso la salvo de que me la coma,si me como mis  conejos¡¡¡¡cual queeee ¡¡¡ heee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

*La perrita mini Pinscher me hizo abuelo , tuvo una parejita color fuego*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2011)

perritos enanos??????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Si , son perritos enanos , aqui te pongo sus fotos .

La mamá :



Ver el archivo adjunto 38905



Compará su tamaño con el teclado .



Y aqui tenés la parejita






Hace 10 dias falleció la amiga que me regaló la perrita


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2011)

peligroso el pichicho.,,,,digo que se lo coman de un bocado ,algun gato


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Hablando en serio , en el campo no los podes dejar sueltos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2011)

por el tamaño de los cachorritos ,fue lo primero que pense,
ase poco estava limpiando un nido de conejo y en un descuido el gato casi se lleva uno ,el conejito era mas grande que el cachorrito que tiene en la mano la chica de la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Esos perros adultos pesan 2,6 kg. , calculá que un gato pesa de 5 a 8 kg.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

foto de mi gallina azul y de mi perrito que ladra cuando ronco y me despierta


----------



## alejandro electronica (Feb 26, 2012)

Ayyy... me muero es hermoso!!!!!!!! si no me equivoco tiene una pinta de ser goldem.

Saludos y cuidado al animal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2012)

*Me surgió la duda, ¿ Corresponde una dosis de Nº 13  Por fanático ?
*​


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2012)

remeritas, bombachas y calzones, gorritos.
todo con el nombre de el foro  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

si, corresponde una dosis del numero 13 por fanático a muerte de foros de electrónica
alejandro electronica la madre es una golden pero de padre desconocido,a jugar por el paseador de perros el padre debe ser uno de raza,pero no se cual es,este cachoro tiene unos 6 meses y se llama ''hijo de perra''  o ''hijo'e'perra''
cuando le llamo le digo ''hijoeperra'' y viene volando,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si, corresponde una dosis del numero 13 por fanático a muerte de foros de electrónica.......



Por fanático* "Corresponde" la Nº13*
Por fanático *"A muerte"* la causa queda anulada. 

*[Off Topic]*
¿ Por donde andará Anacleta ?, estaría tan contenta de jugar con las mascotas 
*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

para anacleta tengo un cocodrilo correntino yacare creo que es?,pero es mas difícil sacarle una foto,estoy subiendo foto de conejos ,en realidad agarre uno blanco grande y uno negro,son nn son del montón


----------



## Tavo (Feb 26, 2012)

Que lindo perro!!! 

Y veo tu remera y me pongo re mal... Nunca me saqué la foto que te prometí, todavía la tengo, pero alguno de mis padres la metió en el lavarropas, y sin querer le volcaron lavandina... ...
No sabés la bronca que me agarré!! :enfadado:

Todavía la uso, pero ya no la puedo andar mostrando por ahí como solía hacer, todos me preguntaban, de que era esa remera.. jaja!

Saludos Gustavo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

saludos octavio ¡¡ si la lemur le echa labandina la cuelgo de ,bueno no del cogote¡¡¡se entiende no?
ese perro lo estoy entrenando para correr y atrapar conejos,aprende rapido y es una mazaaaa ,es reinteligente ,cuando suelto uno lo atrapa en 10 segundos y me lo trae ,aunque patalee el conejo lo agarra del lomo y me lo trae ,es mejor que el ovejero asta se pelean por traer el conejo ,el hijo'e'perra no fue el que mordio a mi gallina ,el perro que mastico a mi gallinita fue el ovejero y por error ,por suerte la gallinita esta bien ,esas fotos de la gallinita las saque ayer y como ben esta bien ,el pico un poco lastimado pero esta rebien ya gracias a la veterinaria de exoticos(a la cual yo no le tenia fe)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2012)

¿ Y se le salvaron los dos ojitos a la azul ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

si se salvaron los ojitos ,la doctora me dijo que por 10 dias mas le de las gotas ,ya come sola y anda muy bien como siempre ,eso si ve el perro y raja



tuve la suerte de toparme con la doctora veterinaria del zoológico de la plata ,es la mejor veterinaria en exóticos,le voy a estar agradecido de por vida ,porque ya la gallinita estaba medio muerta y ella la saco adelante es un milagro ¡¡¡



foto de conejo blanco adulto y conejo negro bebe de 2 semanas


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 26, 2012)

Y mi remera???  el lemur me tiene engañado... ¬¬' mientras pienso las cantidades dosis del 13 que debe ingerir el lemur, les presento a mi nuevo perrito, me lo regalo mi suegra en diciembre del año pasado...

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

te regalo una rata orejona ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (Mar 8, 2012)

Buenas, lindas sus mascotas, cuando era niño teniamos aves gallinaceas, pero me picoteaban demasiado, ahora tenemos perros, pero mi mascota mas querida fue una gata, se llamaba Andrea, cuando pasaba dias en cama por dolores de cabeza se dormia al lado de mi cama, y cuando me iba a trabajar por varias horas me buscaba o me esperaba a la hora que llegaba, le di de comer desde el dia que nacio que encontre una pequeña cosa rosada que gritaba en el techo de mi casa, estuvo conmigo 10 años...






Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

la gallinita esta bien ¡¡¡ se mejoro al 100% solo que no se arrima mas a los perros
djwash que lindo gato¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y mi remera???  el lemur me tiene engañado... ¬¬' mientras pienso las cantidades dosis del 13 que debe ingerir el lemur, les presento a mi nuevo perrito, me lo regalo mi suegra en diciembre del año pasado...
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68074​


 

¡ Que lindo Pichicho ! 

Te hago una competencia de orejas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

ese perro parece un lemur-perro tiene los ojos brillosos y verdes fosforecentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

Seeeee , los ojos de los perros no salen rojos sino verdes , en este caso azulados.

Las cámaras van a tener que venir con corrección de ojos 

1 - rojos
2 - verdes


----------



## chclau (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo tuve en mi vida muchas perras... sin dobles intenciones. Cuatro. Tres ovejeras, y una callejera... de vuelta sin dobles intenciones.

Después durante mucho tiempo no tuvimos perro, ahora nos mudamos a un depto más grande y mi media naranja consintió que traigamos a nuestra joyita, Freddie:



El día que lo compramos




Con mi hijo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

lindo perrito ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## LuigiDJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Bueno, yo tengo estas dos, a una le gusta jugar con los cables de energia, a la otra le gusta morderlos...  (no se ha quedado tostada de milagro)
La gata fue "adoptada" (por no decir que se quedo en la casa) , y la perrita es de mi hermana.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

el perrito es uno de esos orejones ,como el que tiene dosmetros,es mas grande el gato jeje ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

Lindo pichicho Chclau , y linda familia 

*****************************************************

Jeje , sin duda los gatos son más grandes que los mini Pinscher , un gato pesa normalmente entre 5 y 8 kilos , y éstos cachivaches andan por debajo de los 3 kilos


----------



## chclau (Mar 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias, rey julien y dosmetros!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2012)

yo tengo una gata hermosa, siames, que la adoro.

pero mis  mascotas mas fieles fueron de chiquito los piojos que por mas que mi mama intentaba que se vayan jamas me dejaron.
ahora ya no tengo para darles un hogar, asi que ..........me queda mi gatita.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2012)

Linda gata che , ojo con los piojos suburbanos


----------



## Imzas (Mar 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Yo tuve en mi vida muchas perras... sin dobles intenciones. Cuatro. Tres ovejeras, y una callejera... de vuelta sin dobles intenciones.
> 
> Después durante mucho tiempo no tuvimos perro, ahora nos mudamos a un depto más grande y mi media naranja consintió que traigamos a nuestra joyita, Freddie:
> 
> ...


De pequeñito se veia muy tierno!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

bueno paso papa noel,me trajo un gatito ,
aquí lo tuve que agarrar bien porque no se deja sacar la foto,es muy lindo el michi

aquí ya en tamaño completo,no tiene nombre todavía,quizas le ponga dumbo,por las orejotas que tiene,  




por el momento lo tengo en el taller y alejado del perro y del otro gato,hasta que se acostumbren a el nuevo gato ,se los muestro al perro ,como para se hagan amigos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

no ,lo tengo aquí,si que es orejón el michi este,ya se durmio en el taller 

*mira que pedazo de orejas ¡¡¡¡*




haa por fin una foto de la cara del michi




*junto a un encededor para veas el tamaño del michi,es chiquiitiitoo,por hay una tv detras*


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 27, 2012)

Son mascotas del hogar, su mama se murió pero dejo sus crías:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2012)

¡ Que lindo proyecto de gato ese !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

apuesto a va ser un cazador,aunque no se,,, se la pasa durmiendo,debe ser porque recién es un bb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2012)

¿ NO será gata ? Porque a esa edad dificil darse cuenta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

parece que si tiene las bolitas,pero habrá que esperar un poco mas ,si es gata la voy a mandar a castrar,antes que se me llene el taller y la casa de gatos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2012)

Yo ya he visto que las bolitas se convierten en vulvitas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

no asustes,que luego voy a sufrir mas yo que el gato si le toca la castración,ya me encariñe con el michi ''dumbo''  (por las orejas desproporcionadas)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2012)

Gato de la novia de la facu . . . "Pulgoso" , pulgoso de aqui , pulgoso de allá , hasta que un día otro de los gatos lo estaba . . .  . . . reseteando . . . . 

Cambio de nombre , Pulgosa  !


----------



## morta (Dic 28, 2012)

Debe estar acostumbrado a camuflarse para sobrevivir, tendría que llamarse rambo, pero dumbo no esta nada mal, me hace acordar a cuando la encontré a la flori (nuestra gata) abajo de una planta, era igual de grande.

Aca esta arreglando la PC


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 28, 2012)

Lo prometido es deuda 

Aqui está *Bumer*, miren como a crecido 
​ 
Este es *Psyco*, es el que recien me regaló mi suegra, aun no entiendo porque le pusieron ese nombre, no se pone ni nervioso con los fuegos artificiales, pero me da miedito jejejeje, aun es cachorro, a penas le están saliendo las bolitas  pero aun así es enorme​​ 
Y aqui estoy en el par de bestias ​​Mido 1.72, así que pueden estimar el tamaño de los perritos ^_^​


----------



## tatajara (Dic 28, 2012)

jajaj en la ultima esta el tersr perro, digo rata jajaja
muy buenos perros rat cuidelos jeje
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

yo esperaba perros mas grandes ¡¡¡¡algo asi ¡¡¡





http://www.taringa.net/posts/mascotas/6931809/perros-gigantes-nunca-vistos_sera-verdad_.html

*me acabo de dar cuenta algo,el rat engordo ¡¡¡*


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo esperaba perros mas grandes ¡¡¡¡algo asi ¡¡¡
> http://www.botellona.es/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/PRE-perro-gigante-1.jpg_874778526.jpg
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/mascotas/6931809/perros-gigantes-nunca-vistos_sera-verdad_.html


Me gustan los perros enormes, pero mi religión no me permite tenerlos... 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> *me acabo de dar cuenta algo,el rat engordo ¡¡¡*


Es que la religión cocina bien...


----------



## tatajara (Dic 28, 2012)

jaja esa religion por dios 
me podrias mandar un poco de comida entonses jaja


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Son mascotas del hogar, su mama se murió pero dejo sus crías:



parece un algodón de azucar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

el TOVI esta buenísimo parece una ovejita


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> parece un algodón de azucar
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85767



Estas ya seguro las vieron, la mas pequeña se murio y a la otra la regalaron por falta de espacio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2014)

Le compré una novia a Tyson 

Se viene adaptando bastante bien . . .  a la almohada


----------



## pppppo (Sep 10, 2014)

Tuve siempre alguna mascota generalmente rescatada, pongo en lista algunos y epecifico raza características.

VIDA perra encontrada en una caja de zapatos con un dia de vida.(mamadera cada dos horas hasta que salio adelante), nos peleábamos por quien usaba la cama.

KUKI conejo enorme y pacifico que si me olvidaba la puerta abierta se tiraba en mi cama dormir.

JUAN conejo loco que entraba a casa subia a la silla si estábamos comiendo esperando un pan o galletita y lo compartia con su novia cuidaba las crias y a veces dormia boca arriba

Un CHIMANGO sin nombre que encontré en Pereyra con las plumas cortadas, recuperado y liberado.

MUERTO perro encontrado al costado de la via 3 meses de recupero, con llagas desnutrido hasta el hueso sarna infecciones etc. no caminaba. Visitaba las casas de mis amigos desde temperley a corimayo se quedaba dos o tres días obviamente tocaba la puerta, miraba el semáforo para cruzar la avenida, nos acompañaba a los bares de adrogue etc, no hablaba.

Sultan parecido al muerto pero en la costa pasaba las vacaciones con nosotros

RATITA y MOONRANA hija y nieta de vida, laprimera una dulce y la segunda trepaba alambrados medianeras o cualquier cosa.

LUNA labradora que se comio la mitad de mi casa pero caminaba conmigo sin correa a los 5 meses por la calle, super inteligente paseaba mi nena y las amigas en el lomo y las cuidaba pero si la retaba a alguna me mostraba los dientes pero nunca hacia nada. Se la regale a un criador.

CANU y DAISY caniches poco aritocraticos que viven afuera (fondo). El un hiperactivo sumamente dulce y delicado, Ella perezoza y malhumorada. Dos personajes. Los tengo actualmente. Yo le decía canu gay entonces cuando le preguntaron en la escuela por sus mascotas a los chicos mi nena le dijo que se llamaba canucho gay, la maestra no sabia como disimular la risa.

Dos mas rescatados estos dos últimos años, una border collie que regale, había sido atropellada, la cuide dos meses en el taller. Loca y mala, la veterinaria le tenia miedo mientras yo luchaba con ella y yo le decía curala ahora que no te va a hacer nada, salía todo lleno de pelos y desalineado pero nunca me hizo nada. Ahora vive una vida tranquila
La otra cuando fui a cargar nafta la vi esquivando autos en la estación de servicio, pregunto mi señora de donde había salido y la playera le dijo que la habían soltado de un auto. Mi nena me dijo llevala y le dije que no podía. Alas dos horas me la traje pidiéndole que alguna chica la agarrara porque tenia pánico a los hombres. La trate de alergia vacune etc. y después de cuatro semanas en el frente en cuarentena pasa un chico y me dice que era el perro que se le había perdido, le dije veni con tu mama y vemos. A la tarde me trajo fotos y cuando le abri el porton le salto encima mientras se orinaba sobre el nene y el lloraba, sin dudas es tuyo. El nene sufria de ataques frecuentes de epilepsia desde que perdió el perro, eran muy amigos. Suerte que no vino el padre con ellos, nunca le dije nada

Tengo varios mas, mi señora dice "otra vez noooooo"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2014)

Cuchas NORMALES :




























Cuchas de un Macho que se precie . . .


----------



## pppppo (Oct 18, 2014)

Que dominio del atomo si lo quiere hacer no le sale, o están bajo algún tipo de amenaza?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2014)

Naaaaaaa , a cierta hora se van a dormir , los agarre distraidos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Les presento la cachorrada Navideña


----------



## Dario (Dic 27, 2014)

Buenisimo!!! yo me arrepiento de no haber dejado tener cria a mi perrita... hoy ya esta muy viejita para esas andadas y tengo miedo de dejarla... cuando se me muera no voy a tener otro recuerdo de ella que no sean sus fotos, su cariño y su compania...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Dario dijo:


> Buenisimo!!! yo me arrepiento de no haber dejado tener cria a mi perrita... hoy ya esta muy viejita para esas andadas y tengo miedo de dejarla... cuando se me muera no voy a tener otro recuerdo de ella que no sean sus fotos, su cariño y su compania...


 
No es poco 


 Estoy metido en un gran despe*rr*ote 

Hace 3 meses solo tenía 2 canuchos (copywrite Pepo ) , compré a Chini la novia de Tyson , el fin de semana pasado me traje a la Gordi , la chihuahua hiperactiva-hiperkinética de 3 meses de la Biarru (ella está con el duelo de su mamá y no tiene paciencia . . .) 

Vamos por 4  . . . + los 5 PapaNoeles Navideños  , hacen un total de 9 canuchos y una gata  

No me alcanzan las manos para saludar a la mañana  

*Agrego la foto de la inquilina de la Biarru , la Chanchi :*



Con cara de culpa 

.


----------



## Dario (Dic 28, 2014)

Muy bueno dosme, te felicito por la jauria jeje  saludosss


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 20, 2015)

Mi mascota favorita es y sera feniz, le hice un poema a la hora de su fallecimiento y un video que ya conocereis 

El video en su honor: 



su perfil en facebook: www.facebook.com/Feniz.Aedo?fref=ts

y el poema que hice en su nombre

Cual Ave fenix
en mis Brazos 
te recoji 
un dia gris, hace 14 años
cual ave fenix, de entre las garras de la muerte te rescate
cual peliador sin cesar por tu vida luchaste durante meses
para vivir la mas increible aventura en mis brazos
en mis sueños viviras
y en dulce recuerdo de aquella vida junto a ti
Por eso te puse Feniz, 
como aquella hermosa ave mitologica
asi mismo fue tu gran belleza
Al final nuestra hitoria juntos finalizo como comenzo 
entre mis brazitos, luchando juntos por tu vida
alimentandote para que la llama de tu vida aun estuviese encendida
pero la sombra de la muerte a mi casa llego por ti
el ciclo natural de la vida....
Te Kiero mucho mi Viejito Hermoso.... mi soon Fenix Aedo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2015)

Anoche perdí *TODA mi reserva* de condimentos , los condimentos van en frasquitos por un lado y la reserva en bolsitas de nylon por otro lado.

Se nota que anoche la *Chanchi* saltó para algún juego y abrió una puerta de la alacena  . Sacó la bolsa que contiene las bolsitas de condimentos , y la del alimento de la gata 

Es la misma bestia que destruyó un sofá y que la Biarru estubo a punto de suicidar por una ventana , motivo por el cual la traje . . . está "enclaustrada" entre cocina y patio. Ya no  puedo dejar el mantel en la mesa  y si pongo ropa en el lavarropas para posterior lavado , debo cerrarlo firmemente sinó se lleva todo para el patio y te lo destruye  La bestia tiene 11 meses con fuertes posibilidades de *no cambiar* .
 La foto es posterior a un previo rescate de bolsitas rotas pero aún con contenido . . . my Good 

Ver el archivo adjunto 132354
 La bestia culpable con su mejor cara de inocencia . . . 
Ver el archivo adjunto 132355


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ver el archivo adjunto 132355


Parece una versión lite de mi pequeña bestia 

Ver el archivo adjunto 132358​
Buenos días


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 132369

se nota que estoy aburrido!!???


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2015)

Esta era la mía hasta hace pocos días:


Linda:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2015)

*Pecadora y pecador*






*Resultado*


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Mis mascotas preferidas son una lata de sardinas en escabeche.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 22, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Mis mascotas preferidas son una lata de sardinas en escabeche.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Esto me acaba de recordar un señor que regalaba unos perritos cachorros por la radio y llamó otro muy interesado en que se los regalase.

Al cabo de un rato de conversación...al que quería que se los regalase va y se le escapa que los quería para una boa constrictor que tenía en casa.

El resto os lo podeis imaginar, insultos incluídos.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 23, 2015)

Hombre, yo las sardinas ya las compro pescadas y matadas. El que compra peces de arrecife los compra vivos, que se mueran las cuatro quintas partes por el camino ya es accesorio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Hombre, yo las sardinas ya las compro pescadas y matadas. El que compra peces de arrecife los compra vivos, que se mueran las cuatro quintas partes por el camino ya es accesorio.



que raro,
aqui no se mueren en el transporte
.¿sera el clima o la tecnología aplicada ?
con lo que valen ,
hasta te los pone en una bolsita con oxigeno
 ,para que llegue a destino,..
hace poco me traje un pez desde 120 kilómetros ,
claro que tenia un aireador a pilas .
los tropicales que compro ,los traigo y luego los dejos en su bolsa 
,pero adentro de la pecera
asi el pez no sufre el brusco cambio de temperatura ,luego de una hora lo suelto.
en invierno los transporto en un termo plastico de boca ancha,
el ultimo que traje ,solo duro un día,porque lo atacaco otro pez


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 23, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 132369
> 
> se nota que estoy aburrido!!???



Es muy típico de las mascotas, tanto gatos como perros. Yo tenía un perro caniche toy que era consciente que si se le pescaba in franganti en el sillón del estar, pues se le retaba, por ello se acostaba igual en el, y saltaba cuando alguien se acercaba al lugar, dado que reconocía a quienes se acercaba por los pasos. Como lo sé, pues a mi, poco me importaba (y evidentemente el perro era consciente de ello), y por ello no saltaba del sillón cuando era yo quien iba al lugar



Scooter dijo:


> Mis mascotas preferidas son una lata de sardinas en escabeche.



Bueno, a mi también me encanta el pescado en general


----------



## nelju10 (Ene 4, 2016)

Mi unica y bien amada mascota fue Donna. Una perra mestiza cruza de ovejero aleman con siberian husky.


----------



## capitanp (May 22, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2018)

Mi mascota preferida actual es una perrita que se llama Coqui y un agaponi que se llama Peque. 

Estaba ahora intentando subir la foto de Coqui y de Peque. Pero como quiera que me las envíaron por whatsapp...no veo santa manera de sacar las fotos del whatsapp hacia la Pc. Con los vídeos me pasa igual.

Me ocurre esto:


Cuando pulso en ellos para abrirlos...sale todo vacío.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> no veo santa manera de sacar las fotos del whatsapp hacia la Pc. Con los vídeos me pasa igual.


Les dás en "hacer click acá" en la caja de imagen del foro, abrís con la galería y doble dedo-click a la que que querés subir.
Listo.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2018)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg.

Ahí he estado haciendo lo que he podido. La idea era averiguar como pasar las imágenes y 

los vídeos de Whatsapp hacia la Pc (No desde el móvil a forosdeelectrónica.

 Tendría que entrar a forosdeelectrónica desde el celular. Quiero hacerlo desde la Pc).

Encontré este vídeo en youtube y estaba intentando conseguir que me funcionara lo que

exponen allí:





La perrita Coqui. ( No es mía. Es de una amiga. Igual que el agaponi Peque,que pondré luego):


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2018)

Al tener Windows 7 :

Entrando en la web que ponen en el vídeo y escaneando el código Qr con el móvil:

Ya luego los whatsapps salen en la Pc y con la herramienta "Recortes" se pueden guardar las imágenes en la Pc.

Así subí la perrita.

Aquí viene el Peque:


----------



## toro23 (May 10, 2019)

Yo la verdad es que e tenido muchos animales de mascotas, yo pienso que las mejores mascotas pueden ser un gato un pajaro o un perro un hanster o una rana jajajaj Aqui en animales del planeta hay muchas especies que puedes tener como mascotas


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2019)

Ahora mismo tenemos 2 ninfas, un periquito y un canario.


----------



## Harryller (Jul 29, 2019)

Ella es mi mascota actualmente, es la primera vez que tengo un perro y creo que a ninguno lo voy a querer tanto como la quiero a ella. La rescaté de la calle hace casi 11 meses y desde entonces le he estado dando mucho amor, apenas tiene 1 año y casi 3 meses.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mis mascotas preferidas siempre han sido nuestros perros. A la edad de 62 años 4 perros han pasado o está pasando su vida con nosotros. La primera perra mi mamá la llamo "Lady". Viviendo en Guayaquil, Ecuador, se encontraron está perra amarrada y siendo considerada bravísima. Mi mamá la vió y corrió a concentirla. Fue gran susto para sus propietarios. La perra noto el cariño sincero e intenso que mi mamá le ofrecía y no mostró agresividad alguna. Mis padres la llevaron a su apartamento en Guayaquil.
La segunda perra que tuvimos la llamamos tambien "Lady", eso fue en Lima, Perú. El tercer perro fue masculino y lo llamamos "Lord". Que compañero.
Todos esos perros los tuvimos durante los primeros 19 años que viví como hijo en mi familia. El cuarto perro que tenemos actualmente lo llamamos "Samy". No pude continuar la tradición, según la cual se hubiera llamado "Lord". Cuando la familia esta afuera siguiendo sus trabajos Samy es mi compañero en casa, donde me tengo que quedar por razones de salud.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2019)

Lo comento , quizás le sirva a alguien.

Perro caniche toy de La Biarru , edad aproximada 16 años , muy bien cuidado , inclusive el veterinario que lo atendió siempre decía que a primer vista a él le parecía un perro de 6 años.

Ya se murió 9 veces y por eso les cuento . Hace  menos de un año comenzó a hacer unas convulsiones con calambre de ambas patas traseras que al rato se le pasaba , aunque le costaba caminar y ver , le ponías algo rico y le apuntaba con el hocico a 10 cm al costado , lo que quiere decir que es neurológico y quedaba visco , si se le tapaba un ojo se corregía.

Por otro lado , y lo hizo 4 veces , dejaba de comer , se venía muy abajo , comía y vomitaba , le apuntaron al riñón pero los análisis habían dado correcto.

Un amigo me comentó del suplemento alimentario Ensure Advance , que es para cristianos pero se puede dar a los perritos , así le doy dos cucharaditas de te , mezclado con media pastilla de Gerioox por día y 10 gotas de Reliverán adultos (antivomitivo - Metoclopramida  0,5%) , y 10 gotas de Hepatalgina . . .  eso solo de vicio  . . . todo eso lo mezclo en un vaso con jeringa y cuarto de agua y se lo doy en dos dosis , a la mañana y otra a la noche. La jeringa es de 10 cc. El perrito pesará dos kilos y medio  tres

Desde hace meses el perro come , no vomita , está mas activo , etc., etc..


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

Por ahora dos ninfas y un periquito.

La ninfa pone huevos cada varios meses. Pero desde que eso ocurre: Se lían a picotazo limpio, porque se empeñan en incubar el huevo las dos.

Por temor a que se maten...según vemos los huevos...se los quitamos.

No tenemos que estar vigilando.

Las peleas y el ruido, nos avisan.
--------------------------

El periquito está solo.

Le pusimos un espejo circular colgante y se cree que la imagen reflejada es otro periquito. Al oscilar un poco el espejo...se lo cree más.

Lo mismo: 

Allá que le parece,  la coge con "el del espejo".

Y eso sí que es gracioso.

Coge unos enfados tremendos. Hace mucho ruido y el espejo da más vueltas por segundo, que un quásar.


----------

